# Beach driving, no permit



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey everybody, 

Trying to get out someplace to fish but I also want beach access with my jeep. I live in Herndon, va and have been to Assateague, but you need a ORV permit for that. The other option I guess would be OBX, but it's a bit of a stretch for just about a day of fishing. Anyone know any where else where I could take my jeep onto the beach w/out needing paperwork/permits, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

HAtteras beaches are about it in North Carolina anymore.


----------



## master02 (Sep 9, 2009)

*For driving permits*

I don't have much knowledge about that but i think if you have a driving permit then you take your jeep on to the beech. Yes you need a ORV permit to take your jeep on beech. For more detail you can check this website. http://www.allnewdrivers.com. They also provide you some information about driving license and driving manuals.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> HAtteras beaches are about it in North Carolina anymore.


And that may be short lived depending on what comes out next year.


----------

